# Did anyone (besides me) just get the email from Lyft regarding fold up wheelchairs/walkers/etc?



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Here’s what I say. There will NEVER be a fold up wheelchair/walker in the passenger cabin of any of my vehicles. That becomes a straight missile in the event of a wreck. Lyft can KMA if they think differently.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I had a few bouts with Lyft over this, had to explain to the support bots several times that a passenger compartment is meant for passengers, and a baggage compartment is meant for baggage, mixing the two can get dangerous and uncomfortable. If your baggage does not fit in the baggage compartment, you either leave it or cancel the ride. Maybe it's different elsewhere, but this is my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> I had a few bouts with Lyft over this, had to explain to the support bots several times that a passenger compartment is meant for passengers, and a baggage compartment is meant for baggage, mixing the two can get dangerous and uncomfortable. If your baggage does not fit in the baggage compartment, you either leave it or cancel the ride. Maybe it's different elsewhere, but this is my story and I'm sticking to it.


Sounds reasonable to me. I can’t tell you last time I spoke to a live support person from Lyft. Years ago, they had the best English speaking support. Today….it’s e-mail/text


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I just had a wheelchair this week.. My trunk is very small but it fit in with no problems. I would never consider putting in the back seat. Those metal parts can tear the seat and who knows where those wheels have been..


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> I just had a wheelchair this week.. My trunk is very small but it fit in with no problems. I would never consider putting in the back seat. Those metal parts can tear the seat and who knows where those wheels have been..


Im with ya, but the email literally said, take em, or risk deactivation……lemme fish it outta my trash.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> I just had a wheelchair this week.. My trunk is very small but it fit in with no problems. I would never consider putting in the back seat. Those metal parts can tear the seat and who knows where those wheels have been..


*LYFT’S POLICY*
*What is Lyft’s Policy?*
We all work to maintain an inclusive community. 
Users who require a mobility device should not be refused a ride because of the presence of their device. 
Drivers are required to transport passengers who use foldable mobility devices, and assist in storing these devices, unless physically unable.








Mobility devices that can safely and securely fit in the car’s trunk or backseat, without obstructing the driver’s view, must be accommodated.
Drivers may not deny service to or otherwise discriminate against individuals with disabilities.
Refusing service due to a mobility device is a violation of Lyft’s Terms of Service and can result in removal from the platform.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

#FLyft... again


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If you can get the foldup wheelchair anywhere into your vehicle, you are required by law to do the transport. Caterwaul all that you will about how the wheelchair could become a missile in the event of a collision or even a hard stop. Those charged with enforcing these laws will not accept that argument. Ask me how I know this. If the wheelchair will fit into your vehicle, deny the transport and see how quickly either Uber or Lyft will de-activate you.

I did receive this e-Mail, but I already know that you must haul these people. I am not aware if Lyft requires you to like it. Lyft requires you to like it when the customer has a fake service dog and when the fake service dog sheds all over and trashes your car. This is not a written Lyft policy, but Lyft does enforce it. For this reason, Lyft might require you to like it when you must deal with the wheelchair.

I have a Ford Fusion Hybrid, so often I must jockey things a bit to get the wheelchair into the cat, but I do it. I have had one or two people (not the actual rider, though) give me a hard time because I was not enthusiastic about accommodating the wheelchair. I did get out of the car, open the trunk, take the wheelchair and put it into the trunk, but did so with a deadpan attitude. These people tried to tell me that I should be glad that I have an opportunity to transport someone in a wheelchair. I informed them that the law did not require me to like it Y-E-T. It simply requires that I do it, which I am.

You must treat the wheelchairs as you do the fake service dogs. You must accommodate them or be de-activated.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Sounds reasonable to me. I can’t tell you last time I spoke to a live support person from Lyft. Years ago, they had the best English speaking support. Today….it’s e-mail/text


I can remember some of those good support calls. 

You literally couldn't set up a more cynically incompetent, ineffective text "support" operation than what they have going on now. Every message you send in a single thread is responded to by a different Rohit, who either can't see or is instructed to pretend he can't see the previous messages. They all claim they're looking into it and will get back to you in one or two minutes, then do nothing. If you push it long enough, they regurgitate Lyft policy about whatever you're complaining about, and blame you instead of the passenger. If you ask for a supervisor, same thing.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Yeah, not happening, if it can’t fit in my cargo area it’s not going. Seats are for sitting, nothing else. They have Uber WAV in my market which accommodates wheel chairs. If Lyft can’t get their crap together and have a better service then they need to get shut down. Stuffing wheel chairs into the back seat doesn’t count as wheel chair accessible vehicles. Ghetto service and ghetto people doing ghetto things. Not going to care when I cancel as I’ll say I’ve tried before and they don’t fit. Besides if no one is allowed in the front seat then how can you fit a chair and a person in the back of a sedan? Lyft just gets worse by the day, why they haven’t folded yet I don’t know


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

these companies are out of their minds...wheelchair stuffed in my back seat?...no way!!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Denver Dick said:


> these companies are out of their minds...wheelchair stuffed in my back seat?...no way!!


Those charged with enforcing the ADA would not agree with this. Ask me how I know this.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Those charged with enforcing the ADA would not agree with this. Ask me how I know this.


Luckily Lyft isn’t one those charged with enforcing anything.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Luckily Lyft isn’t one those charged with enforcing anything.


A driver's concern with Lyft (or Uber or VIA, for that matter) is more with being de-activated. Lyft's concern is more with the potential for lawsuits, adverse government action and bad publicity. For this reason, the TNCs tend to be more even more overzealous and excessive in applying the ADA's provisions.

Sleep is a wonderful thing. It allows some people to complain only sixteen hours per day instead of all twenty four. Further, the League of the Perpetually Offended has experienced a markéd increase in membership in recent years. Even if you ask the allowed questions with regard to service animals, their owners will complain. If you stand there trying to figure out how you are going to fit a fold-up into your Toyota Yaris, people are going to complain. The TNCs will tend to err on the side of caution thus on the side of the complainant and de-activate the innocent driver. This does have adverse consequences for said driver.

It has gotten to the point where a wheelchair user who has one of these large wheelchairs with batteries and self-propulsion will complain when a seventy year old driver who uses crutches can not dismember it and lift the parts into his Prius or even fit them there. The governmental bodies actually will act on the complaint, even to the point of a full hearing, despite its being obvious that the driver is physically incapable of accommodating said wheelchair thus is specifically exempt from the appropriate terms of the ADA.

The TNCs do not want to pay the costs associated with any process, so they take the cheap/safe way out of it and de-activate the driver while depriving him of any real means to defend himself..


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Those charged with enforcing the ADA would not agree with this. Ask me how I know this.


i get it…”cancel no mask” lol…had a pickup the other day where a bag lady was standing there with a 100lb dog she couldnt control…(i do not use uber pet)…i rolled down the window and asked if it was a service dog…instead of replying yes or no she starts swearing about uber drivers…told her to have a nice day…thought about shuffling her but with the possible dog issue thought better of it..”cancel no mask”


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Denver Dick said:


> i get it…”cancel no mask”


What do you plan to do when the customer tells :Lyft/Uber that he had a mask and also had a dog and you refused the transport because he had a "service" dog? Remember, Lyft/Uber favour and believe the customer at the driver's expense.

Yes, the customer had no way of knowing that you cancelled because of the dog, but, anyone who reads the newsnets knows that the accuser, especially in cases involving "discrimination" is no longer required to prove his accusation. (Do not get me started on "burden-shifting"). Thus, all that the customer need do is accuse you of discriminating against him because of his fake service dog and it is De-Activation Station for you.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> What do you plan to do when the customer tells :Lyft/Uber that he had a mask and also had a dog and you refused the transport because he had a "service" dog? Remember, Lyft/Uber favour and believe the customer at the driver's expense.
> 
> Yes, the customer had no way of knowing that you cancelled because of the dog, but, anyone who reads the newsnets knows that the accuser, especially in cases involving "discrimination" is no longer required to prove his accusation. (Do not get me started on "burden-shifting"). Thus, all that the customer need do is accuse you of discriminating against him because of his fake service dog and it is De-Activation Station for you.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

i have used the no mask button for months...never questioned..I doubt uber deactivates you over it even if rider “claims” they had one...many have them jammed in a pocket while approaching anyways...many don’t have a mask at all...dogs and service animals, wheelchairs etc that’s a different ballgame


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Yes. And it was creepy as hell because it was IMMEDIATELY (not exaggerating) after I had given a ride to a guy who used a wheelchair that I had to fold up and get back out for him after the ride. 

Odd thing was, it was an _Uber_ ride. Not a Lyft. Talk about big brother watching.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Denver Dick said:


> i have used the no mask button for months...never questioned..


.,.......................not questioned Y-E-T.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .,.......................not questioned Y-E-T.


You sure do seem to like siding with the R/S companies. You shilling?


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

you must worry a lot


Another Uber Driver said:


> .,.......................not questioned Y-E-T.


you must worry a lot


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You must treat the wheelchairs as you do the fake service dogs. You must accommodate them or be de-activated.


OR ...
you have to cancel the ride for the REAL reason: no mask, no show (shuffle), pax too drunk, dog too drunk, pax making threats, etc.
AND ...
you have to pull over, turn the ap off and spend a minute telling 'support' why you cancelled, ask to not be matched again, and DO IT right away. Be the first.

Then you don't need to worry about dogs or wheel chairs, or ... being deactivated.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> OR ...
> you have to cancel the ride for the REAL reason: no mask, no show (shuffle), pax too drunk, dog too drunk, pax making threats, etc.
> AND ...
> you have to pull over, turn the ap off and spend a minute telling 'support' why you cancelled, ask to not be matched again, and DO IT right away. Be the first.
> ...


Really, if you’re trying to do this GIG, but you fear getting fired etc…..find something else, because you already know it’s coming….

SCARED MONEY MAKES NO MONEY.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Really, if you’re trying to do this GIG, but you fear getting fired etc…..find something else, because you already know it’s coming….
> 
> SCARED MONEY MAKES NO MONEY.


You know ... I can't agree more.

I worked in auto sales one summer ... did pretty well. I wasn't enough of a shark to be a real star .. .but I sold some cars.
The boss came up with a job for me one day. They were being audited and need to know the numbers off all the tires on new cars. Yea. I had to count tires. I explained to El Heffe that I am paid on a commission, and if I"m counting tires I am not selling cars ... he didn't care. Told me to hurry up and get it done.

Two weeks later, and after having sold 6 cars during that time, he fired me. So what? Who needs a job that won't let you make money? Get one of the girls from the office a clipboard and have her do it ... I'm not gonna. 

Interviewed at the Ford store across the street the next day and got a job after the boss promised that he would not waste my time with stupid shit.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> You know ... I can't agree more.
> 
> I worked in auto sales one summer ... did pretty well. I wasn't enough of a shark to be a real star .. .but I sold some cars.
> The boss came up with a job for me one day. They were being audited and need to know the numbers off all the tires on new cars. Yea. I had to count tires. I explained to El Heffe that I am paid on a commission, and if I"m counting tires I am not selling cars ... he didn't care. Told me to hurry up and get it done.
> ...


Seems like I’ve read this story before…..somewhere…..🤔


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Seems like I’ve read this story before…..somewhere…..🤔


Ok, ok.
I'll shut up.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> you already know it’s coming….


You do. You simply do not want to help them.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Denver Dick said:


> you must worry a lot


In reality, I do not. I just avoid things that are guaranteed to get me de-activated at some point. It is like running a red light at 0300. You can run it fifty times and nothing happens, but, at some point, either an adverse driver is going to appear out of nowhere or you are not going to notice that police sitting in the parking lot of the closed CVS.





Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You sure do seem to like siding with the R/S companies. You shilling?


..........far from it. If D.C. bans ALL TNCs from operating in the District of Columbia to-morrow, I will say a _Te Deum_ at the District Building. 

I do not favour de-activations for not dealing with wheelchairs or service animals, but this is what Uber and :Lyft do. I do not agree with how they handle those complaints. Still, they handle them as they do. I am simply letting people know what the potential consequences are. I do not like the consequences any more than does anyone else, but, those are the potential consequences. If you or any other poster thinks that he can beat the odds and do what he will, do it. When you post your "De-Activated for Fake Service Animal/Wheelchair that Would Not Fit into Trunk, So Unfair" topic to the Complaints Board, do not expect too much sympathy from the posters. People have posted numerous Tales of Woe, Cautionary Tales and Jeremiads about both wheelchairs and fake service animals. Anyone who does not understand the potential problems with ducking fake service animals and wheelchairs is not paying attention.

Further, there are those who expect that Uber or Lyft will be reasonable. You can not do that.


----------

